# What does your horse fencing look like?



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm trying to decide between getting panels or just making a sturdy horse fence. I need some ideas .. What does your horse fence look like/materials.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

LOL - I have to post my indestruct-o fence :lol::lol: Not all horses can be fenced like this though...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ LOL. My horses would laugh their way under that. 

Well, 1 for sure would. My girls have been kept in plastic push in posts and one strand of non-hot electric and never had a problem. 

My mom's Curly on the other hand, sneaks his way out of three strand, taunt, hot wire without breaking it. And this boy can't jump. At all. Not even six inches.

we have metal t posts, three strand hot electric wire. 4 Sections of pasture and ally-way with 6" round wood posts and hot wire. Its a nice set up. Gives ample time for rotation of pasture and looks really good. Up front by the barn we have a small wooden fenced lot.

I'm proud of our setup. I'll have to remember to post pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkbow (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies  I think we are going to use t posts and either horse wire or hot wire. Its inexpensive too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Pinkbow, t-posts and wire work fine for most, but you'll likely need more than just the one strand that I "hang up." It depends on the number of horses and the horses' personalities, and even who's boss.

If you use tape, remember that it is not meant to be strung tightly (though probably a bit better than mine); it is intended to move in the wind a bit. My next fencing purchase will probably be electric rope for use when I am overnighting.

Good luck.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Just one strand of electric polyrope 3' high with posts 30' apart is all we need for our mares. They all grew up with electric, don't mess with it, and none have every gone under, over, or through it.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Panels eventually get in the way and are just not a good idea - trust me, I've had it before and they are just a pain.
I would definitely vote for a more sturdier fence.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

I have horse fencing (the little square like fencing so they can't climb it) with a rail on the top so they can't push on the fencing. Just like this picture, but my top rails are round not flat


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

#9 high tinsile, and looks like, ummmm crap lol. But I know where my ponys are 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've got a bit of both. Around my bigger pasture, I've got 2 strands of electric tape









Around my smaller paddock, I've got one strand of tape, but it's wider and stronger than what I've got elsewhere









And for the runs (10ft x 30ft) I've got in the barn, I've got panels. There is no doubt that they last longer and look better and are sturdier than other forms of fencing, but they are also more expensive and a heck of a lot harder to move. Each panel weighs about 60 pounds. I can move them myself, but it's very tough to get them hooked together and set up all alone.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Used to have what PaintHorseMares had, but Candy runs through it. And now I have a nice fence! Casey would stay in anything, I have had one strand of electric fall down and she stayed in it. She doesn't even need electric, just a strand of rope at 2 feet.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My barn just replaced their fences- they were previously double strands of tape (with the top one being hot) and the new stuff is no-climb horse fencing with hot tape on the top.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

We want to fence the rest of the property similar to our paddock, which has no climb fence with boards and a strand of electric.









We're planning on wood posts, no climb fence and flex-rail on the top. I really like the no climb so they can't stick their heads through and other animals will have trouble getting in (in my case, I worry about coy dogs)


----------



## Winterose (Sep 22, 2013)

how tall are your fences? those look like 4 ft?


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

Pic of end for a gate
View attachment 288554


Typical Corner 
View attachment 288562


View of line posts
View attachment 288570


52" for top wire 12.5 gauge high tensile
10" between wires, total 5 strand.
Electric on top and middle, all the rest grounded.
Line posts 25' to 30' between, 1" PVC for spacers.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

My fencing looks identical to Maryland Riders. So much in fact I had to double check it's not my farm!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My barn uses no-climb fence like Evansk showed, but with a line of hot wire at the top.


----------

